
RainFurrest 2016 Post-Mortem - mkrfox
http://orrery.prismaticmedia.com/2016/02/20/rainfurrest-2016-post-mortem/
======
mkrfox
Not exactly tech-related (aside from the abundance of furries in technology),
but stories of organizational failure seem to do well here.

